# Thunder @ 12 Weeks



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's a photo I took yesterday for his 12 week photo moment.











Here's what he looked like this morning.












And another taken this afternoon.











He's been a lot more hyper today too. Am I right to assume that he's started teething?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

what a cutie patootie!


----------



## Diamond.S.Ranch (Jun 21, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Very cute!!! I love the one in his crate! He saying "Hello mommy let me outta here!"


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

He is soooooo cute! I just want to bite him! OMGoodness.

Love the ears, reminds me of Tyde's when he was younger.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a adorable little guy?

Yes, his ears will most likley continue to go up, down, back up and down again:crazy: My boys were at attention completely around 5-6 months. Offer him plenty of safe things to chew on.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Get him a Nylabone!! Pronto!! 

Then find him a growing up antidote... keep him like that!


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

LoL....thanks everyone!  As far as stuff to chew on....I currently have been giving him Bully Sticks, which he loves & many, many other items with lots of different textures. He's been doing pretty well as far as what to chew on and what not to chew on, and takes re-direction well when he has something in his mouth he shouldn't. Have yet to purchase a Nylabone Kittilicious, but I plan on it as soon as I make another trip into town. If anyone else has any more suggestions on good chew toys for heavy teethers, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I offer deer or elk antlers. You do have to watch, there was one that I bought that was very hard like ceramic and threw it away. I have bought nice ones from Leerburg or bestbullysticks but now have a on-line GSD breeder contact who sells nice ones also. I have also given himalayan chews.

During his teething and enjoying a deer antler.










Still likes them


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a cutie  

Our baby was born 01/26/2012 and her ears were up last week and are floppy this week  It's fun watching and wondering whether it will be an up ear day or a floppy ear day while she is teething


----------

